# Router table fence setting



## Niki (27 Jun 2007)

Good day

To set the Fence/Bit distance I'm using this simple set-up with caliper (modified).

You can measure the distance with the same set-up using ruler but I prefer the caliper even though it requires some simple calculation.

The caliper shows the distance between the fence and the far end of the bit so, if the bit diameter is 10 mm and the caliper shows 20 mm, I know that the cut will start at 10 mm and will end at 20 mm from the fence.

Maybe it looks like too much work, but, I have to do it only once...and the precision that I get...

It's very easy to modify the caliper...takes some 5 min, some 3 pieces from the scrap box and a few drops of CA...(I have a step-by-step pics and will post separately).

Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence%20Bit%20setting/001mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence%20Bit%20setting/002.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence%20Bit%20setting/003.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence%20Bit%20setting/004.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence%20Bit%20setting/005mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence%20Bit%20setting/006.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence%20Bit%20setting/007.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence%20Bit%20setting/008.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence%20Bit%20setting/009.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence%20Bit%20setting/010.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence%20Bit%20setting/011.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence%20Bit%20setting/012.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence%20Bit%20setting/013mm.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence%20Bit%20setting/014.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence%20Bit%20setting/015.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/RT%20Fence%20Bit%20setting/016.jpg[/img]
```


----------

